# Endoscopy tomorrow



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep me in your prayers. I have an endoscopy tomorrow and a visit to pulmonary. Hope I dont barf on them while they scope me. Embarrassing. :HistericalSmiley: :blush:I'm so sick if cancer. It can just bite me. :smtease:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, don't they give you something to keep you settled, but not out & use a local? Please say they do!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

another one? yes I can imagine you are so tired of this...all the best tomorrow and that everything goes as easy as possible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sure hope so. I used to do NG tubes and intubate patients as a nurse. I always felt so bad putting them through it. Now it's my turn. 
They want to go tip toeing through my lungs and find out why I can't breath and why none of the breathing treatments work instead they put me in the ER with chest pains and can't breathe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry! I will ask God to make it as easy as possible. I think you have had enough trouble for one person or maybe even 100 people! Big hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope it is not too difficult and that they find out what is causing your breathing issues.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly and I will be saying prayer for you tomorrow. I hope the docs will be able to help.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck Michelle. I will be thinking about you all day. I hope all is well xoxoxo...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I am so sorry that you have to go through more of this. It just isn't fair.

My thoughts and prayers will be with you tomorrow. I hope they can find out why you are having breathing problems and can do something to alleviate any more problems. 

A few years ago I ended up just suddenly not breathing ... and, it is not a good feeling. That was only for several seconds ... but, it seemed like an eternity. Mine ended up to not be anything serious.

Sending you love and healing hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your in my prayers Michelle :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm keeping you in my prayers, Michelle! Please let us know how you're doing when you can.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You're definitely in my prayers Michelle. You can do this!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it all went well today and can now find out how to help fix your breathing problem.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You have been in my thoughts today, Michelle. I hope the doctors have discovered why you have been having breathing problems ... and, that they can solve the issue, so that they can help you breathe much easier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in, Michelle.Hope everything's okay.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also checking in, hope all went well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been thinking of you today Michelle. Hope all went well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:
:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They didn't tell me not to eat beforehand so they're rescheduling. I did have todo my pulmonary tests though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You have been through enough, not fair..  Hope all goes well, and not too uncomfortable. :tender:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying all goes well. You have been through so much. Hugs and puppy kisses from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's too bad, hopefully it's not too long before you can have it done. I hope the other tests went well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> They didn't tell me not to eat beforehand so they're rescheduling. I did have todo my pulmonary tests though.


Oh, no. Did you get the results of the pulmonary testing yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. More waiting.  Did the other results come back?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The steroids they want to use raise my blood pressure and makes my throat swell shut so I'm not going to be able use steroids. They basically can't use traditional methods. They suggest moving to a more amicable climate. 
I didn't have breathing issues in Florida since we lived near the gulf and got benefit of the salinated air.
Hopefully we can get our house sold so we can move. 
Warmer weather coming will help me soon. Hopefully we can get moved before next winter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> The steroids they want to use raise my blood pressure and makes my throat swell shut so I'm not going to be able use steroids. They basically can't use traditional methods. They suggest moving to a more amicable climate.
> I didn't have breathing issues in Florida since we lived near the gulf and got benefit of the salinated air.
> Hopefully we can get our house sold so we can move.
> Warmer weather coming will help me soon. Hopefully we can get moved before next winter.


 
Well then we need to start praying for you to sell that house and for everything to fall into place for your move. Michelle God has a plan, his timing is always perfect, may not be our timing but when he works things out we are always so fulfilled and blessed. Your on my prayer list


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Well then we need to start praying for you to sell that house and for everything to fall into place for your move. Michelle God has a plan, his timing is always perfect, may not be our timing but when he works things out we are always so fulfilled and blessed. Your on my prayer list


Thank you. Knowing people are praying always gives me peace 
Hoping it all works out. 
I hate taking meds anyway I'm more of natural holistic person.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Allright SM, lets get the good vibes out there for Michelle to get that house sold! It seemed to work for Mags, lol!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying it all works out in the best way possible for you and your house sale Michelle. Sounds like there will be quite an sm bunch in Florida.


----------

